# Norman Foster Partner Exhibition,KLCC 2013



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

i would love to share with you some of my photo from Norman Foster Partner Exhibition,KLCC 2013.hope you enjoy it!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

*skyscraper section*


DSC_8477 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8494 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

DSC_8482 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8503 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

DSC_8483 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8490 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8522 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8498 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8536 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8532 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

southbeach,singapore


DSC_8538 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

DSC_8551 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8769 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8768 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8762 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8764 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8550 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8647 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8601 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8588 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8588 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8548 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

development in hk


DSC_8556 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8554 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8554 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8719 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8721 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

transportation section


DSC_8563 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

DSC_8711 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8567 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8715 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8714 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8571 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8702 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8689 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8676 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8776 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8777 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8812 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8805 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8809 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8808 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

DSC_8823 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC_8820 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Very interesting Where is it being held at?


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

petronas gallery,KLCC


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

Amazing

Thanks for the pics


----------

